# عمل update للبرنامج الزمنى من على الاكسيل و تصديره لل primavera وفر وقتك وجهدك



## مهندس من مصر (1 يناير 2011)

زملائى الاعزاء ..... كل عام و انتم بخير بمناسبة العام الميلادى الجديد

مرفق لكم بعض الملفات التى تشرح كيفية عمل update للبرنامج الزمنى عن طريق الاكسيل و اضافة actual start و actual finish و % completed و تصدير الملف الى البريمافيرا

(هذه الطريقه لاتعمل على اصدار بريمافير p6.0 يجب ان ترقى الى p6.1 أو اعلى )

الملف الاول كيفية تصدير البرنامج الزمنى من البريمافيرا كملف اكسيل منفصل

الملف الثانى كيفية تحديث البرنامج الزمنى ووضع actual start و actual finish

الملف الثالث كيفية عمل import من الاكسيل الى البريمافيرا بعد تحديث ال update على الاكسيل

لاى استفسار انا حاضر ..... بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد مطر (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير....
فعلا موضوع مهم جداً يسهل العمل كثيراً

تحياتي


----------



## mahzad2005 (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك و الله يحفظك


----------



## elhalalsab (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك اخي

لكن لدي استفسار وهو : هل لديك ملف الترقية من p6 الى p6.1


----------



## ايمن حسين (1 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## safys (1 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
موضوع مهم .... جارى التحميل


----------



## أبو نادر (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الملفات المفيدة


----------



## sameh79 (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## sh2awaa (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## tbuly (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## WhitePanther (3 يناير 2011)

شغل جامد 
شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## Jamal (3 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aqar1 (3 يناير 2011)

thanks


----------



## احمدعلاء (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا اخى


----------



## magnum1272003 (4 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## HAZEM GAMAL (21 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً ونفع بك ... آمين


----------



## قلب الأحبة (24 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله كل خير يــا هندسة : ) 

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 

وجعل الجنة مثواك


جاري التجربة : )


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*​


----------



## NGACHE (25 مايو 2011)

مجهود رائع


----------



## sayed anwar (26 مايو 2011)

مجهود رائع والف شكر


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (28 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير و لكنى عندى استفسار ...كيف يتم حساب التكلفه لكل نشاط و ادخال الموارد بالاسعار و كيفيه الاستفاده من ذلك فى تقارير التكلفة


----------



## boushy (31 مايو 2011)

*شكرا لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير....*


----------



## mustafasas (2 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير....


----------



## بن دحمان (3 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك و الله يحفظك


----------



## arch_hamada (6 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير.*


----------



## عراقي ابن عراقي (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## mohamed moghawry (19 سبتمبر 2011)

Thanks for your a good files attached


----------



## oc1045 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

أنا أعرف أن ابتداء من p3 يمكن عمل هذا , فكيف لا يمكن تنفيذه في الأصدار رقم 6.00


----------



## mohammedsharaby (22 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## mostafa afify (22 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

special thanks for your effortss. keep it up


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 أكتوبر 2011)

ملفات ممتازه لك جزيل الشكر عليها


----------



## hazem abden (23 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة . أخونا مهندس من مصر بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه.بس ياريت لوتعرف طريقة عمل الترفيع للبريمافيرا من إصدار لأخر بتم أزاي ياريت تشرحه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## khamis jassim (21 أبريل 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية على الملفات


----------



## المهندسة smil (21 أبريل 2012)

*للاهمية*

اشكركم علي المواضيع القيمة . واطلب منكم مساعدة وهي كيفية اعداد مستخلص بالاكسل جاري وختامي وذلك حسب اعدادات المستخلصات في ليبيا 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ايمن حسين (22 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم ونأمل القاء الضوء على كيفية استخراج الكاش فلو من بريمفيرا الى اكسل وعمل الهستوجرام وهل لديك فورمات اكسل جاهزة لذلك


----------



## garary (23 أبريل 2012)

كيف يمكن الترقية من بريمافيرا 6 الى بريمافير 6.1


----------



## mustafasas (8 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يــا هندسة


----------



## محمد النواري (11 مايو 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## tbuly (12 مايو 2012)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## saidelsayedab (13 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## med5001 (13 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mezohazoma (6 أغسطس 2012)

* جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## مهند الجنابي (7 أغسطس 2012)

شكراط وبارك الله فيك


----------



## صبرى صبرى (24 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mezohazoma (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزا الله خيرا


----------



## sayed anwar (7 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا على الملفات المفيدة جدا​


----------



## محمد النواري (7 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## kokygabr (17 أبريل 2013)

متشكرين يا هندسه ...ممكن تعتبرنى تلميذ لك متابع من الآن


----------



## محمودعسل (19 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
أرجوا افادتي في استفساري من فضلك في موضوعي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t365432.html


----------



## sh sh (26 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## muhmad elshaikh (5 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## mrbah (5 يونيو 2013)

رااااااائع


----------



## mrbah (5 يونيو 2013)

فعلا


----------



## mrbah (5 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (21 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لك و جزاك الله عنا خيرا كثيرا


----------



## MOSTAFAMAHMOUD (22 يوليو 2013)

شكرا الله يبارك فيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.احمدرزق (28 مارس 2015)

thinks


----------



## ebdaa4eim (26 أبريل 2015)

Thankssssssssssssss


----------



## brouguerra (7 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد الجفري (7 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmeddiab52 (7 يناير 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------

